# Anyone try ordering generic Viagra online?



## Jeapordy (Aug 12, 2012)

Anyone have success with online purchases of legitimate generic Viagra? There are a lot of scams out there.
I had a recent physical and I am in good shape with none of the risk factors.


----------



## 67flh (Sep 26, 2011)

they are usually waterdown versions of the real thing,,why not cialis longer lasting than viragras 4 hour time frame. i'm not gonna give you names of where i get stuff, but google tadalafil citrite,thats the liquid in cialis.


----------



## Pault (Aug 15, 2012)

The was a UK BBC TV programme on this that came out last week (saw it online) DONT BUY THEM. In the best of them they were recut with chaulk or calcium powder. You dont get the effecct. The worst they found was a silica based powder and that was likely to cause major stoach issues including poisoning, many tabs were found to be made in Asia and eastern block. You got to get it from a reptable outlet.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Pault said:


> The was a UK BBC TV programme on this that came out last week (saw it online) DONT BUY THEM. In the best of them they were recut with chaulk or calcium powder. You dont get the effecct. The worst they found was a silica based powder and that was likely to cause major stoach issues including poisoning, many tabs were found to be made in Asia and eastern block. You got to get it from a reptable outlet.


This....i would be very nervous taking any meds that werent from a pharmacy .








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TerryHollp (Sep 25, 2012)

The worst they found was a silica based powder and that was likely to cause major stoach issues including poisoning


----------



## tonyarz (Sep 15, 2012)

I have never taken Viagra. I have always been too scared. lol. I have a pacemaker and I am not supposed to intentionally raise my heart rate.


----------



## Horsa (Jun 27, 2012)

I tried once place an order on a website from Israel. It cost $1 per pill of 100mg. Good stuff really, I used to cut it into quarters. But now, I prefer Cialis than Viagra since Cialis last longer. I also don't have heartbeat issue with Cialis that I do with Viagra.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

